#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Alicate de crimpar RJ45 - Cansei

## 1929

Amigos, estou cansado de comprar alicate para crimpar rj45. Todos vão bem de início mas depois começam a dar problemas e os conectores não ficam 100%.

Qual marca tem dado melhor resultado para vocês?

----------


## tmelooliveira

E ai João, estou cansado com isso tbm... o que mais durou pra mim foi da Wurth.. mas vi em porto alegre um profissional, com interior em ceramica, custava na epoca quase 200,00... to pensando seriamente em comprar.. o lugar era BM ELETRO.. agora to usando um comunzinho com catraca, pois os da wurth como qualquer outro aqui na praia.. depois de uns meses enferruja o interior e quebra a catraca.. abraços

----------


## sergio

Esse aqui é bonzinho, mas realmente a durabilidade é pequena. O desgaste é natural, o x é substituir a ferramenta quando apresentar problema.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Esse aqui é bonzinho, mas realmente a durabilidade é pequena. O desgaste é natural, o x é substituir a ferramenta quando apresentar problema.


eu uso um parecido com esse modelo aqui: ALICATE CRIMPAR RJ45 Com CATRACA HT-568R Crimpagem 6x6 / 8x8 - R$ 30.00 em MercadoLivre

substituo sempre que comeca a apresentar problemas.
em 2 anos, troquei de alicate 3x apenas...
uma coisa que percebi foi nao apertar com muita forca... mas apertar 2x... na hora de crimpar.
o alicate sobrevive por mais tempo... faz o teste ai.

----------


## 1929

> Esse aqui é bonzinho, mas realmente a durabilidade é pequena. O desgaste é natural, o x é substituir a ferramenta quando apresentar problema.


Gostei do fornecedor. Tem variedade. Só que este desgaste natural para mim está fora do natural. Com 40 a 50 crimpagens eles já não são os mesmos.
Eu tenho instrumental cirúrgico desde o tempo de escola e ainda uso. Estão novinhos. E lá se vão 40 anos. O que eu tenho observado nestes alicates é que aqueles dentes que apertam os contatos não aguentam.





> E ai João, estou cansado com isso tbm... o que mais durou pra mim foi da Wurth.. mas vi em porto alegre um profissional, com interior em ceramica, custava na epoca quase 200,00... to pensando seriamente em comprar.. o lugar era BM ELETRO.. agora to usando um comunzinho com catraca, pois os da wurth como qualquer outro aqui na praia.. depois de uns meses enferruja o interior e quebra a catraca.. abraços


Vi lá no site deles um tal de alicate para rj-45 AMP. Vi também conectores com esta descrição. O que seria isso?




> eu uso um parecido com esse modelo aqui: ALICATE CRIMPAR RJ45 Com CATRACA HT-568R Crimpagem 6x6 / 8x8 - R$ 30.00 em MercadoLivre
> 
> substituo sempre que comeca a apresentar problemas.
> em 2 anos, troquei de alicate 3x apenas...
> uma coisa que percebi foi nao apertar com muita forca... mas apertar 2x... na hora de crimpar.
> o alicate sobrevive por mais tempo... faz o teste ai.


Eu sempre te achei um cara de sorte. Comigo só dá errado. Destes eu tenho 3.

----------


## gzanatta00

Eu Também to seriamente estressado com essa tal de cripadeira.

comprei varios modelos ate uma parecido com a da Bluecom

mas vou ver para comprar uma dessa para ver qq resulta

----------


## laurence669

nossa eu tambem tenho dores de cabeça com estes alicates de climpar mais novos .....
depois de umas 50 climpagens eles vem apresntando problemas nas climpagem como o contato do cenector não alcançar o fio e varios outros fatores ...

----------


## Magal

1929, tenta os da GTS.

O desgaste é inevitável.

----------


## 1929

Se os alicates forem bons como são os APs deles, vai ser uma boa.

Mas o que vem a ser rj45 AMP que apareceu naquele link da loja que o Tiago citou? Lá tem o conector e o alicate.

Editando: O da GTS é aquele que o Sérgio sugeriu. Uma coisa que gostei na descrição dele é que tem regulagem de pressão. Os que tenho aqui chega num ponto que não adianta apertar que não vai mesmo.

Mas este que voce postou Magal, não é o da GTS, pelo que vi lá no site da GTS.

----------


## AndrioPJ

esses dias atras eu tava passando a maior raiva com o alicate
praticamente todo conector que eu crimpava... ao conectar o cabo na porta... ele nao segurava.. ficava frouxo.
algumas vezes, acontecia de nao dar conexao em todos os fios.
tava pensando que era o alicate que tava dando problema no conector...

foi qdo decidi comprar outros conectores...
descobri que meu alicate ainda estava bom... uehsues
esse ultimo alicate, ja o tenho a uns 6-7 meses... e olha que uso pelo menos uns 80 conector por mes....
o X da questao é nao forçar na hora de crimpar o cabo... nao apertar demais.

----------


## lfaria

Eu usei muito alicates "Xing Ling" de R$ 30,00, a ciência é ter sempre um reserva pois ele vai te deixar na mão mas cedo ou mais tarde.

Certa vez compramos um de R$ 200,00 mas não sei se dura pois me desliguei da empresa pouco tempo depois.

Sempre ouvi falar que os da AMP eram de primeira linha, logo melhores e profissionais. Mas o preço é alto e se não durar a raiva vai ser grande.

Eu acho fundamental que tenha garantia. Um ano de garantia está bom, afinal um ano de uso contínuo é razoável para uma ferramenta desse tipo. Considerando os desgates. Se algo não correr bem, usa a garantia e troca.

----------


## eltonteixeira

sugestao: teste o alicate antes de comprar, veja se ele bate tem em cima dos conectores, ja comprei uns que batiam em cima da parte plastica, fiz um teste em cima de um aliquate que compro do paraguai que acho muito bom, alias testei lá,. e de 4 que testei 2 nao batiam bem em cima. Quanto aos conectores tem que comprar aqueles da BM ELETRO, 65 centavos cada um , marca AMP, ele é dourado, aqueles do mercado livre nao valem nada....

----------


## 1929

Este negócio do conector também complica. No olho é tudo igual mas já encontrei também conector que não funcionou de jeito nenhum.
Mas o que vem mesmo a ser rj45 AMP e alicate de Crimpar AMP, que vi num dos sites indicados?

----------


## TecnoCom

compra da wurth foi o melhor que eu comprei, tem durado muito mais que os outros, e apesar que eu ainda não sei pra serve a porcaria daquela catraca, eu só compro com catraca como o gts que tambem é bom mas nem se compara, os que não tem catraca de graça estão caros

----------


## netuai

estou usando foxlux e estou feliz

----------


## 1929

> sugestao: teste o alicate antes de comprar, veja se ele bate tem em cima dos conectores, ja comprei uns que batiam em cima da parte plastica, fiz um teste em cima de um aliquate que compro do paraguai que acho muito bom, alias testei lá,. e de 4 que testei 2 nao batiam bem em cima. Quanto aos conectores tem que comprar aqueles da BM ELETRO, 65 centavos cada um , marca AMP, ele é dourado, aqueles do mercado livre nao valem nada....


Então, no teste eles funcionam, mas é no dia a dia que eles vão se entregando e de forma muito rápida. dois meses e já não crimpam como deveria.
E Amp então é a marca dos conectores? Pois vi la no site conectores AMP e Alicate para conectores AMP.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

esse que o sergio passou ai.. temos desse modelo.. deve ter uns 5 anos de uso.. tem um que ta tudo estourado (arranhado, cabo faltando pedaço da borracha).. mas fecha o conector 100% !!

esse ai aguenta :P

usamos tambem alicates da marca FOXLUX .. muito bom

http://www.foxlux.com.br/site/_files...8558631890.jpg

esse modelo é show.. o resto nao presta

----------


## lrmurad

> eu uso um parecido com esse modelo aqui: ALICATE CRIMPAR RJ45 Com CATRACA HT-568R Crimpagem 6x6 / 8x8 - R$ 30.00 em MercadoLivre
> 
> substituo sempre que comeca a apresentar problemas.
> em 2 anos, troquei de alicate 3x apenas...
> uma coisa que percebi foi nao apertar com muita forca... mas apertar 2x... na hora de crimpar.
> o alicate sobrevive por mais tempo... faz o teste ai.


tenho um igualzinho esse, faz coisa de 1 ano e meio a 2 anos que comprei. 
Agora ele começou a dar problema.

Mas antes eu tinha um que já era bem mais velho que esse que funcionava sem problemas, pena que me roubaram.

----------


## albinogenivaldo

Depois de gastar varios alicatinhos simples eu comprei um foxlux bonitão reforçado...mais pra minha decepção depois de dois meses esse tambem começou a falhar, a solução foi fazer nele uma gambiarra das boa!!!
Vejam as fotos.

----------


## dmnet

> Vi lá no site deles um tal de alicate para rj-45 AMP. Vi também conectores com esta descrição. O que seria isso?
> .


 AMP é marca, uma das melhores se não a melhor em termos de cabling  :Wink:

----------


## rogfanther

Amp é uma das melhores marcas de conector e ferramenta pra eles. Mesmo com alicates xing ling, procure usar sempre conector AMP que você não se incomoda. Se puder comprar um alicate deles, compensa sim.

----------


## Magal

Esse não é da GTS, é um Cliwfor "americano" de 150 U$.

GTS é bom!


O desgaste é inevitável.
Anexo 12478
[/QUOTE]




> Se os alicates forem bons como são os APs deles, vai ser uma boa.
> 
> Mas o que vem a ser rj45 AMP que apareceu naquele link da loja que o Tiago citou? Lá tem o conector e o alicate.
> 
> Editando: O da GTS é aquele que o Sérgio sugeriu. Uma coisa que gostei na descrição dele é que tem regulagem de pressão. Os que tenho aqui chega num ponto que não adianta apertar que não vai mesmo.
> 
> Mas este que voce postou Magal, não é o da GTS, pelo que vi lá no site da GTS.

----------


## GilneI

> Se os alicates forem bons como são os APs deles, vai ser uma boa.
> 
> Mas o que vem a ser rj45 AMP que apareceu naquele link da loja que o Tiago citou? Lá tem o conector e o alicate.
> 
> Editando: O da GTS é aquele que o Sérgio sugeriu. Uma coisa que gostei na descrição dele é que tem regulagem de pressão. Os que tenho aqui chega num ponto que não adianta apertar que não vai mesmo.
> 
> Mas este que voce postou Magal, não é o da GTS, pelo que vi lá no site da GTS.


A AMP é uma divisão da Tyco, se não me engano. Existem dois tipos de conectores RJ45 da AMP. São chamados modular plug, CAT5 e CAT6. O CAT5 é praticamente igual aos conectores RJ45 comuns. Já o CAT6 é bem diferente e o alicate de crimp é específico para esse conector. Adquiri em 2008 um alicate da AMP para o CAT6 na Policom e paguei o absurdo de R$ 1.500,00 e até hoje só uso esse tipo de conector. O alicate para CAT5 custava em 2008 por volta de R$ 500,00, mas não sei o preço atualmente. As ferramentas da Tyco/AMP são excelentes, o que mata é o preço.
Seguem imagens dos dito cujos:

----------


## 1929

> A AMP é uma divisão da Tyco, se não me engano. Existem dois tipos de conectores RJ45 da AMP. São chamados modular plug, CAT5 e CAT6. O CAT5 é praticamente igual aos conectores RJ45 comuns. Já o CAT6 é bem diferente e o alicate de crimp é específico para esse conector. Adquiri em 2008 um alicate da AMP para o CAT6 na Policom e paguei o absurdo de R$ 1.500,00 e até hoje só uso esse tipo de conector. O alicate para CAT5 custava em 2008 por volta de R$ 500,00, mas não sei o preço atualmente. As ferramentas da Tyco/AMP são excelentes, o que mata é o preço.
> Seguem imagens dos dito cujos:


Aproveitando a deixa, estes conectores para cat6 também vão bem com cabo cat5? Qual a diferença básica entre cat5 e 6?

Editanto: desculpe a pergunta tão infantil. Fui dar uma googlada e já vi a diferença. um é até 100mps e o outro é giga.
E vi mais, que o conector de um não serve no outro.

----------


## GilneI

Vão bem sim. O que diferencia os cabos CAT5, CAT5e e CAT6 é basicamente da faixa de frequencia: o CAT5 até 100MHz, o 5e até 125MHz e o CAT6 até 250MHZ. Os cabos Cat5e fazem 1Gbp/s, mas existe uma limitação física de 250Mbp/s por par, já os cabos Cat6 fazem 500Mbp/s por par. Na pratica, os cabos CAT5e fazem 1Gbp/s half-duplex, os CAT6 fazem 1Gbp/s full-duplex. O CAT5 só comporta 100Mbp/s, e acho que nem está sendo mais fabricado. Só tenho visto visto CAT5e.

PS: Nada impede que você utilize os conectores CAT6 com cabos CAT5e, mesmo porque são melhores que os conectores CAT5. Agora o uso de conectores CAT5 com cabos CAT6 não acho recomendável, apesar de funcionarem, a qualidade do sinal será inferior.

----------


## deson00

Algumas coisas q faz a diferença em crimpar um bom cabo

1. bom RJ45 todos q tem nome atraz com sua marca é muito bom os q nao tem nome nao presta por nao prensar o cabo muito bem como aquele furinho q tem no meio do RJ45 q prende todos os fios.
2. realmente as corres faz diferença por isso vem em par e para alguns q nao gosta de usar o padrao usa seu proprio padrão isso é um problema ate funciona mas quando da problema ai complica.
3. alicate sim faz diferença mas nao é tudo como o RJ45 de qualidade mas para mim q tenho utilizando apenas 4 alicates sendo 2 dos mais simples de 45 reais aqueles azul sem catraca mas o q mais tem durado é o vermelho com catraca certa de alguns anos sem nengum amolecimento do cabo. Mas o bom é os q tem a parte de crimpar o cabo na frente como a da ultima foto que vou por aqui em baixo esse sim é 10.
4. tem um testador de cabos para fechar com cegurança a rede.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Algumas coisas q faz a diferença em crimpar um bom cabo
> 
> 1. bom RJ45 todos q tem nome atraz com sua marca é muito bom os q nao tem nome nao presta por nao prensar o cabo muito bem como aquele furinho q tem no meio do RJ45 q prende todos os fios.
> 2. realmente as corres faz diferença por isso vem em par e para alguns q nao gosta de usar o padrao usa seu proprio padrão isso é um problema ate funciona mas quando da problema ai complica.
> 3. alicate sim faz diferença mas nao é tudo como o RJ45 de qualidade mas para mim q tenho utilizando apenas 4 alicates sendo 2 dos mais simples de 45 reais aqueles azul sem catraca mas o q mais tem durado é o vermelho com catraca certa de alguns anos sem nengum amolecimento do cabo. Mas o bom é os q tem a parte de crimpar o cabo na frente como a da ultima foto que vou por aqui em baixo esse sim é 10.
> 4. tem um testador de cabos para fechar com cegurança a rede.


concordo com vc.

aqui eu ja utilizo um testador, padrao da crimpagem (BV, V, BL, A, BA, L, BM, M), e um alicate com catraca.
a alguns dias atras, depois que tive problemas com conector... passei entao a usar somente conector de marca...

----------


## GilneI

> Algumas coisas q faz a diferença em crimpar um bom cabo
> 
> 1. bom RJ45 todos q tem nome atraz com sua marca é muito bom os q nao tem nome nao presta por nao prensar o cabo muito bem como aquele furinho q tem no meio do RJ45 q prende todos os fios.
> 2. realmente as corres faz diferença por isso vem em par e para alguns q nao gosta de usar o padrao usa seu proprio padrão isso é um problema ate funciona mas quando da problema ai complica.
> 3. alicate sim faz diferença mas nao é tudo como o RJ45 de qualidade mas para mim q tenho utilizando apenas 4 alicates sendo 2 dos mais simples de 45 reais aqueles azul sem catraca mas o q mais tem durado é o vermelho com catraca certa de alguns anos sem nengum amolecimento do cabo. Mas o bom é os q tem a parte de crimpar o cabo na frente como a da ultima foto que vou por aqui em baixo esse sim é 10.
> 4. tem um testador de cabos para fechar com cegurança a rede.


Esse alicate é um AMP para conectores CAT5. Um dos melhores do mercado.

----------


## 1929

> Esse alicate é um AMP para conectores CAT5. Um dos melhores do mercado.


Isso mesmo, com aquelas indicações lá do início sai a caça.
Este alicate é marca AMP e cotei em 336,00 e conector AMP sessenta e cinco centavos.
Já o alicate AMP para cat6 é 1488,00
Estive vendo com o suporte, normalmente o conector que dá pau é o do cabo curto do POE, o que vai na lan, principalmente para quem usa notebook ou então fica trocando entre PC e notebook.

Outra opçao poderia ser comprar estes cabos curtos de 1 metro prontos já lacrados de fábrica. Alguém faz isso?

----------


## GilneI

> Isso mesmo, com aquelas indicações lá do início sai a caça.
> Este alicate é marca AMP e cotei em 336,00 e conector AMP sessenta e cinco centavos.
> Já o alicate AMP para cat6 é 1488,00
> Estive vendo com o suporte, normalmente o conector que dá pau é o do cabo curto do POE, o que vai na lan, principalmente para quem usa notebook ou então fica trocando entre PC e notebook.
> 
> Outra opçao poderia ser comprar estes cabos curtos de 1 metro prontos já lacrados de fábrica. Alguém faz isso?


 
Eu uso cabos montados pela Furukawa (furukawa adapter cables). Muito bons, até hoje não tive problemas. São fabricados nos comprimentos de 1 até 6m. Recomendo. Compro na Telcabos.

----------


## 1929

> Eu uso cabos montados pela Furukawa (furukawa adapter cables). Muito bons, até hoje não tive problemas. São fabricados nos comprimentos de 1 até 6m. Recomendo. Compro na Telcabos.


Como diria o "Chaves": isso, isso, isso.
ESta pode ser uma boa solução dependendo do custo. Quanto paga neles?

----------


## GilneI

> Como diria o "Chaves": isso, isso, isso.
> ESta pode ser uma boa solução dependendo do custo. Quanto paga neles?


Na ultima compra (cerca de um ano e meio) paguei R$ 260 cada caixa com 40 cabos de 1m (6,50 cada). Como já estou com poucos em estoque, amanhã vou solicitar cotação e passo o valor atual.

----------


## lfaria

O tópico está ficando bom... :-)

É muito importante seguir os padrões, a ordem dos fios tem muita importância na qualidade do sinal. O "trançado" do cabo trançado não está ali a toa,



Outro ponto interessante é a qualidade do conector. Vocês já viram como fica o conector, nas partes metálicas, após um tempo? Oxidado! Faça um teste e veja esse mesmo conector armazenado após algum tempo. (Só não vale os que vem lacrados num saco.)

Patch cord industrializados são muito bons, mas nem sempre indicados para todos os casos.

----------


## lfaria

Ah! Esqueci outro detalhe muito interessante. Conector de rede e telefonia não se dão bem com produtos limpa contatos. Costumam dissolver com a química envolvida. Fique atento.

----------


## GilneI

> Como diria o "Chaves": isso, isso, isso.
> ESta pode ser uma boa solução dependendo do custo. Quanto paga neles?


conforme prometido, seguem os preços atualizados dos adapter cables CAT6 da Furukawa - Cotação Telcabos
1,0m - R$ 13,10
1,5m - R$ 16,11
2,0m - R$ 19,20
3,0m - R$ 19,68

----------


## pkmc

com certeza cabos prontos e ainda da FURUKAWA tem qualidade imprescindível, principalmente para ligações em patches, mas quando entra em cena cabos por dutos não tem jeito mesmo, tem que crimpar, eu pessoalmente não investiria uma futuna em uma ferramenta, compraria uma mais acessível e quando apresentasse desgaste ou falha de conexão trocaria por outro sem maiores remorços.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

basta usar um patch panel.. acaba com o problema de ter que ficar fazendo pino :P

e fica show.. olha os racks que coloco nas repetidoras .. mandei fazer caixas 2U para colocar as routerboards.. ficou mto bom  :Smile:

----------


## 1929

O problema maior é mesmo o alicate, pois se não crimpar corretamente, aliado a maus tratos no cliente já viu né. Nas repetidoras nunca tive problemas. Estão lá quietinhos.
E não adianta nem o testador. Testa na hora está perfeito, mas como a crimpagem dos pinos nao fica boa , logo logo ele vai dar problemas. 
Eu vou comprar um alicate AMP de 300 e poucos pois ir na casa só para revisar conector é dose.
Quando alicate é novo é maravilha, mas logo já não faz o serviço bem feito.

----------


## kleberbrasil

Li só o começo e o fim, mas vi um alicate da tramontina, não tive coragem de pagar 200 paus aqui em Palmas, mas parece ser bom..

----------


## BRenan

Sem dúvidas, AMP TYCO, na minha opinião é o melhor do mercado.

----------


## ddllss

> Esse aqui é bonzinho, mas realmente a durabilidade é pequena. O desgaste é natural, o x é substituir a ferramenta quando apresentar problema.


E ai Sergio, foi boa as palestra da ABRINT, teve dicas e ideias valiosas..
Mas sobre o alicate! esse ai resolveu minha vida.. sofria bastante com esses alicates que tem por ai, depois que comprei esse, nunca mais tive problemas..
abraços,

----------


## sergio

então Dullis, o evento foi realmente 10.

Quanto ao alicate, esse que mostrei é bom sim. Só tem que recomendar aos técnicos que tratem com "carinho", pois se não zelar, ele quebra igual qualquer outro.





> E ai Sergio, foi boa as palestra da ABRINT, teve dicas e ideias valiosas..
> Mas sobre o alicate! esse ai resolveu minha vida.. sofria bastante com esses alicates que tem por ai, depois que comprei esse, nunca mais tive problemas..
> abraços,

----------


## VIASATT

Uso dos comuns, mas sempre me certifico de ter ficado corretamente. Esses comuns tem uma folga ecessiva na matriz que prenssa os pinos no cabo.
Dicas: Durante o prençar, fique forçando o cabo pra dentro do conector. Prençe mais de uma vez, mas com o conector um pouco recuado, assim a matriz vai pegar em locais diferentes dos pinos, caso algum´s tenha ficado mal prençado. Os cabos devem estar bem retos, planos dentro do conector, caso estejam cruzados, pode dar problema. Agora com ferramenta profi é outra coisa. 
Abraços.

----------


## AndrioPJ

> Uso dos comuns, mas sempre me certifico de ter ficado corretamente. Esses comuns tem uma folga ecessiva na matriz que prenssa os pinos no cabo.
> Dicas: Durante o prençar, fique forçando o cabo pra dentro do conector. Prençe mais de uma vez, mas com o conector um pouco recuado, assim a matriz vai pegar em locais diferentes dos pinos, caso algum´s tenha ficado mal prençado. Os cabos devem estar bem retos, planos dentro do conector, caso estejam cruzados, pode dar problema. Agora com ferramenta profi é outra coisa. 
> Abraços.


 qto a forcar o cabo para dentro do conector...
eu sempre fiz isso... é uma otima opcao... dessa forma, raramente temos problema na crimpagem do cabo.
sobre crimpar mais de 1 vez, tbm faco isso aqui, exatamente pela possibilidade de nao ter crimpado direito no primeiro aperto.

----------


## rbginfo

> Uso dos comuns, mas sempre me certifico de ter ficado corretamente. Esses comuns tem uma folga ecessiva na matriz que prenssa os pinos no cabo.
> Dicas: Durante o prençar, fique forçando o cabo pra dentro do conector. Prençe mais de uma vez, mas com o conector um pouco recuado, assim a matriz vai pegar em locais diferentes dos pinos, caso algum´s tenha ficado mal prençado. Os cabos devem estar bem retos, planos dentro do conector, caso estejam cruzados, pode dar problema. Agora com ferramenta profi é outra coisa. 
> Abraços.



Nossa, eu achei que só eu fazia dessa forma!!!

----------


## 1929

> Nossa, eu achei que só eu fazia dessa forma!!!


Tudo isso é o que eu estava fazendo, mas a questão é: quanto tempo dura esta crimpagem?
Principalmente quando é usado num notebook.
Mas chegou meu alicate novo. Eu queria o AMP de 336,00 mas a empresa não tinha para entregar , então me mandou outro sob condição de experimentar.
Ele não crimpa com o conector pelo lado mas é na cabeça do alicate. E tem uma matriz de aço. Os dentes, são precisos ao apertar. É um aperto só e tá feito. E o conector é a primeira vêz que vem numa embalagem que identifica o fabricante. Tyco. Senti muita firmeza na crimpagem. Os conectores também ficam bem justos no encaixe no conector dos equipamentos.
Está gravado no alicate: HT-500R de catraca.

----------


## rbginfo

> Tudo isso é o que eu estava fazendo, mas a questão é: quanto tempo dura esta crimpagem?
> Principalmente quando é usado num notebook.
> Mas chegou meu alicate novo. Eu queria o AMP de 336,00 mas a empresa não tinha para entregar , então me mandou outro sob condição de experimentar.
> Ele não crimpa com o conector pelo lado mas é na cabeça do alicate. E tem uma matriz de aço. Os dentes, são precisos ao apertar. É um aperto só e tá feito. E o conector é a primeira vêz que vem numa embalagem que identifica o fabricante. Tyco. Senti muita firmeza na crimpagem. Os conectores também ficam bem justos no encaixe no conector dos equipamentos.
> Está gravado no alicate: HT-500R de catraca.


eu nao costumo me encomodar com crimpagem depois de feita, mais na hora de fazer é essa mao de obra toda.
mais confesso que fiquei curioso sobre este alicate da AMP, os produtos deles nunca dexam a desejar...

----------


## VIASATT

É isso aí, temos que nos aprimorar cada vez mais, também, já fizemos algum conector heim.
Ninguém inventou um robozinho de bolso pra fazer esse serviço?

----------


## 1929

Meu alicate novo já está dando pau. Os pinos 3 e 4 já estão dando problemas na crimpagem.
O próximo vai ter que ser o AMP.

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Eu uso há uns 10 anos 2 alicates da AMP. Após 5000 crimpagens pode-se trocar as castanhas. O alicate está por R$400,00, mas vale a pena para quem usa muito.

----------


## Jadir

Eu uso um HT-2008R, da Multitoc (é, a mesma dos cabos de rede descartáveis).
Comprei por R$ 29,90 já pensando em ter que comprar outro a curto prazo, mas o sem vergonha já tá há 2 anos comigo e até o presente momento não dá sinais de querer estragar.

É como um amigo citou lá no começo, tem que pegar leve no aperto. Se tacar a mão o bicho abre as pernas.

_Editando, o modelo do alicate mágico (não tem o T-Mágico?) é HT-208R._

----------


## Não Registrado(s)

Boa tarde, galera.

Trabalho com ferramentas. Conheço bem essa parte.

Infelizmente no mercado tem muitas ferramentas (xing ling), mas são as que mais sai, devido ao preço (não tem jeito). Eu recomendo 3 marcas HT(Hanlong Tools), AMP (Tyco) e Furukawa.

e muita atenção!! Antigamente só existia alicate HT, original HT, porém começaram a fabricar modelos similares e colocaram a marca HT.

Por exemplo, HT-568 R (p/ RJ 11/45), alicate original HT tem o cabo laranja e decapador de cabo UTP no proprio alicate. 
megapolo.com.br
este alicate é o modelo original HT, observem a cavidade especial para decapar cabo UTP, o cabo laranja e o selo da HT no cabo.

este modelo recomendo 100% sem medo.

Vi algumas das ultimos posts, HT-2008 R.. alicate muito dificil de ser encontrado no modelo original.
Segue o link do modelo original 
megapolo.com.br

e garanto R$48,00 não é nem o custo do alicate para o importador.

Se for para fazer crimpagens simples, até recomendo o alicate xing ling, porém se for realmente trabalhar com crimpagem, recomendo comprar modelos de um dos 3 fabricantes citados.

Citaram a Policom também, ótimo empresa, recomendo 100%, trabalham somente com produtos de primeira.
Se precisarem de indicação de onde comprar alicates de crimpagem tanto para conectores RJ quanto para terminais, estou a disposição.

[email protected]

----------


## kleberbrasil

Esses alicates são caríssimo, temos que levar em consideração que não só estragam, mas também extraviam,... Encontrei um "xing ling" bom no Paraguai, estou usando desde agosto e até agora não pediu pinico.

----------


## alexandrecorrea

ja tivemos varios HT-2008R , o problema eh o extravio mesmo...

e como disse anteriormente, achei um alicate com qualidade igual ao HT-2008R, da marca FOXLUX

este modelo

http://www.foxlux.com.br/site/_files...8558631890.jpg

custa 100 reais ou menos.. e muito bom.. (os outros modelos sao ruins)

----------


## nininhomax

Conectores RJ45 AMP no DealExtreme por $13,39 caixa com 100 pçs.
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/amp-rj4...l-box-set-2675

Pode ser interessante pra galera ai!
A entrega demora um pouco, mas nunca tive problemas com isso.
Apesar de o site vender todo tipo de bugiganga xing-ling, tem produtos originais e de ótima qualidade.

Esses conectores encontrei agora, vou ver se compro pra testar!

Fica a dica.

----------


## 1929

Continuo cansado. 
Comprei aquele da foxlux, que foi postado. Ele tem a crimpagem na cabeça do alicate. Funcionou bem por um tempo mas já está apresentando problemas de fixar corretamente .
E como fui comprar outros produtos para levantar uma torre, achei neste site um modelo da Vonder. R$ 81,00.
Ainda não chegou, mas me chamou a atenção nas fotos que ele não tem aqueles dentes fininhos que dão problema na hora da crimpagem. 
Veja o detalhe na foto.
Alicate Crimpador Aço Carbono 145 « Alicate Crimpar « Ferramentas | Brasutil

----------


## rogfanther

Tem que ver ao vivo, mas tem sim, senão não consegue empurrar as "faquinhas" do conector para dentro do isolamento dos condutores.

----------


## 1929

Estou curioso para ver ao vivo. A foto parece não ter os dentes. Olhando agora me lembrei que possa ser a peça que aperta o cabo e não a que aperta os terminais.

Pela foto o alicate parece ser muito bem projetado. E não diz nada, mas dá a impressão que as partes móveis podem ser substituidas em caso de desgaste.

----------


## rogfanther

Bem, se houver peças de substituição, é bom já comprar umas duas pra manter de reserva....esse tipo de coisa some do mercado ou , segundo os vendedores , "não fabricam mais" bem quando a gente precisa..

----------


## Poemander

Amigos do fórum...

Estou muito decepcionado com a má qualidade dos alicates de crimpar da marca GTS... eu tinha outro alicate, de cabo laranja, que nem me lembro mais o nome, que durou mais de 3 anos... quando precisei comprar outro alicate, procurei saber quais as opções que tinha e resolvi escolher o alicate GTS 21.020...

Resumindo a conversa... depois de fazer o processo de decapagem, acertar as pontas dos fios e colocar no conector, na hora em que aperto, o alicate acaba abaixando demais a lingueta (haste) do conector deixando ela muito rente não tendo pressão pra deixá-lo preso ao conector fêmea... não faz aquele click e fica soltando ao menor toque...

Bom, fica aí o aviso pra quem estiver disposto a comprar alicate de crimpar dessa mesma marca e modelo...


Abraço.

----------


## AndrioPJ

uai.. e pq nao levanta um pouco para cima aquela lingueta (haste)?



> Amigos do fórum...
> 
> Estou muito decepcionado com a má qualidade dos alicates de crimpar da marca GTS... eu tinha outro alicate, de cabo laranja, que nem me lembro mais o nome, que durou mais de 3 anos... quando precisei comprar outro alicate, procurei saber quais as opções que tinha e resolvi escolher o alicate GTS 21.020...
> 
> Resumindo a conversa... depois de fazer o processo de decapagem, acertar as pontas dos fios e colocar no conector, na hora em que aperto, o alicate acaba abaixando demais a lingueta (haste) do conector deixando ela muito rente não tendo pressão pra deixá-lo preso ao conector fêmea... não faz aquele click e fica soltando ao menor toque...
> 
> Bom, fica aí o aviso pra quem estiver disposto a comprar alicate de crimpar dessa mesma marca e modelo...
> 
> 
> Abraço.

----------


## Poemander

Obrigado por responder, amigo Mascaraapj...

Claro que eu pensei nisso, apesar de achar um absurdo precisar fazer isso pq nunca precisei fazer com nenhum outro alicate... ainda mais com uma ferramenta de uma marca tão conhecida mas, mesmo levantando a haste, ocorrem 2 problemas:

1- pode-se passar do ponto e ela quebrar; 

2- e mesmo levantando, o contato não fica perfeito, com o tempo a haste cede e o prórprio peso do cabo faz com que ele se solte do conector fêmea...

Abraço.

----------


## AndrioPJ

pode ser o conector tbm.
ja tive problema semelhante, onde nao encaixava direito na porta... no final descobri que era o conector que estava com problema.



> Obrigado por responder, amigo Mascaraapj...
> 
> Claro que eu pensei nisso, apesar de achar um absurdo precisar fazer isso pq nunca precisei fazer com nenhum outro alicate... ainda mais com uma ferramenta de uma marca tão conhecida mas, mesmo levantando a haste, ocorrem 2 problemas:
> 
> 1- pode-se passar do ponto e ela quebrar; 
> 
> 2- e mesmo levantando, o contato não fica perfeito, com o tempo a haste cede e o prórprio peso do cabo faz com que ele se solte do conector fêmea...
> 
> Abraço.

----------


## Poemander

Obrigado mais uma vez, amigo Mascaraapj...

Já pensei no conector tb e, aliás, esse será o teste definitivo... estou usando um conector bem genérico pra teste... mas gosto de usar só conectores da marca Amp... vou experimentar e depois eu posto o resultado aqui...

Aproveitando o lance, alguém já teve chance de experimentar o alicate de crimpar da marca Vonder... estive olhando o catálago e ele me pareceu bem robusto...

Abraço.

----------


## 1929

Eu ando mesmo azarado em relação a alicates. Depois que abri o tópico já são dois que foram aposentados.
Eles acabam não crimpando perfeito os 8 pinos.
O terceiro que comprei foi exatamente este, o Vonder.
Mas por erro de expedição não veio junto no meu pedido. Agora ficaram de enviar.
Me pareceu mais robusto nas fotos.

----------


## sergio

1929, seu pessoal tá com excesso de força nas mãos... hehehehe

O pessoal comentou bastante sobre conectores meia boca, mas algo que realmente dificulta a vida de qualquer crimpagem são cabos fora do padrão. Simplesmente as fios não "entram" direito nas vias do conector e desta forma é necessário força bruta. :P

----------


## agatangelos

Caros srs. podem ter certeza que o conector de baixa qualidade é um dos principais motivos das dores de cabeça, comprei uns multitoc que foram ótimos, comprei 200 conectores, quando estavam por acabar voltei a mesma loja e comprei um saco de 1000 unidades, pois estava achado que fiz o melhor negocio que ja fiz desde que abri minha firma e para minha surpresa os conectores são uma "bomba" ja tive tanta, mais tanta, mais tanta dor de cabeça que não queiram saber, tenho meu alicate a mais de 2 anos e pensei em joga-lo fora, ja comprei dois alicates novos e nada dura com estes conectores, entrei em contato com meu fornecedor e comprei conectores da GTS uma que são da cor AZUL, e digo a vocês, são MARAVILHOOOOOOSOS ... fui buscar no fundo da caixa o meu alicate velhinho que já havia descartado e nos conectores azuis da GTS ainda não perdi nenhum, 100% de grimpagem até agora com meu alicate que havia descartado .... hoje eu eu encomendei dois alicates profissionais AMP Tyco, espero ficar uns 5 anos sem comprar outro rsrsr ... vou ter para vender deles no futuro se tudo der certo por uns R$ 130,00 ... Um abraço a todos ... Rodrigo

----------


## rogfanther

Aqui, sempre que possível , fico nos conectores da AMP e cabo da Furukawa . As vezes que deu algum tipo de problema, foi porque tinha desviado dessas marcas.

----------


## agatangelos

aonde compras os conectores e sai a quanto, pago R$ 0,50 centavos no gts ... Um abraço ... Rodrigo

----------


## rogfanther

Da AMP ? Aqui em Curitiba, na Delta ou Projetare, na faixa de R$ 1 a R$ 1,50 cada. Mas varia, agora faz tempo que não compro, mas como costumo comprar de montão ( tipo, uma caixa com 100 a 200 ) , sempre dá pra chorar desconto.

----------


## luizbe

Na verdade, Existe o da BlackBox ;
Caro feito o cão chupano manga.. Mas..
Quando recebi o Offer dele é garantia Life time.

no exterior:
MacMall | Black Box EZ-RJ45 Crimp Tool - Crimp tool FT1100A

aqui tu compra ele no blackbox.com.br

mas prepara o bucho! =)

----------


## Jadir

Perdi meu HT-2008R, da Multitoc! Quase 4 anos crimpando conectores diariamente... Quem souber notícias do paradeiro ligue ou mande email.  :Big Grin: 

Já providenciei a compra de um IGUAL, de marca diferente. HK-301, da Hikari. Quem já trabalhou com eletrônica sabe que soldador é Hikari. Marca boa, confiável e durável. E o preço é uma joinha: R$ 38,90 na Jaguara.com.br.

Eu recomendo, o alicate sobe a "prensa" de maneira uniforme, apertando os conectores do plug todos ao mesmo tempo. Não tem o risco de uma ponta ficar mais aprofundada que a outra. Pra quem quiser comprar, o link é:

Alicate de Crimpar HK-301 - Conectores RJ-12 / RJ-45 / RJ-11 - Hikari - Jaguara.com.br

Se não prestar eu pago o valor do alicate.  :EEK!:

----------


## vianney

Olá!
Esse alicate HK-301 tem catraca.
E ai você gostou dele?




> Perdi meu HT-2008R, da Multitoc! Quase 4 anos crimpando conectores diariamente... Quem souber notícias do paradeiro ligue ou mande email. 
> 
> Já providenciei a compra de um IGUAL, de marca diferente. HK-301, da Hikari. Quem já trabalhou com eletrônica sabe que soldador é Hikari. Marca boa, confiável e durável. E o preço é uma joinha: R$ 38,90 na Jaguara.com.br.
> 
> Eu recomendo, o alicate sobe a "prensa" de maneira uniforme, apertando os conectores do plug todos ao mesmo tempo. Não tem o risco de uma ponta ficar mais aprofundada que a outra. Pra quem quiser comprar, o link é:
> 
> Alicate de Crimpar HK-301 - Conectores RJ-12 / RJ-45 / RJ-11 - Hikari - Jaguara.com.br
> 
> Se não prestar eu pago o valor do alicate.

----------


## Poemander

Olá, amigo... tenho desse alicate, realmente é muito bom, mas achei muito frágil... mesmo tendo o máximo de cuidado ao fazer a crimpagem, uma peça se fragmentou.

Se vc quer um alicate com catraca e de excelente qualidade, recomendo esse da GTS:

 

Eu tenho um desse e realmente crimpa com extrema precisão

Abraço.

----------


## vianney

Na verdade estou na dúvida se pego de catraca ou sem catraca. Esse da hikari hk-301 tem um preço legal. MAs não sei se é mais vantagem pegar um de catraca. Não quero algo que quebre facilmente. 

Qual foi o seu qu quebrou facilmente?




> Olá, amigo... tenho desse alicate, realmente é muito bom, mas achei muito frágil... mesmo tendo o máximo de cuidado ao fazer a crimpagem, uma peça se fragmentou.
> 
> Se vc quer um alicate com catraca e de excelente qualidade, recomendo esse da GTS:
> 
>  
> 
> Eu tenho um desse e realmente crimpa com extrema precisão
> 
> Abraço.

----------


## vianney

Vale a pena alicate com catraca? Vejo que hoje a maioria dos alicates no mercado não tem. Uns anos atrás a impressão que eu tenho que a maioria era com catraca. 

Eu tenuo um desse da foto más só crimpa rj45, to precisando de um para outros formatos.

----------

